# FYI: Petco Clearance on Eco-Complete: $9



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Petco is clearing Eco-Complete. Just left a store in Chantilly, VA where I bought 4 bags for $9 each. (There were 5 bags left but I did not want to be greedy. ) 

Seems they are discontinuing the product and the store manager was unsure what would replace it.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish my Petcos even had Eco-complete.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't even check the freshwater gravel section but I noticed the Caribsea live marine sands are on clearance too, maybe they're just getting rid of that brand.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm, Safe T Sorb is still $6 for a 40lb bag as opposed to $9 for 20lbs, so I'll think I'll still be getting the STS when the time comes. Thanks for the heads up though, always nice to get a great deal.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My petco didn't even know what ecocomplete was.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Suck when your petco doesn't carry Any.


----------



## Jacaranda (Apr 10, 2012)

That explains why the one I went to this morning didn't have any.  Guess I'll check the one a little farther from my house and stock up.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

There's 2 Petco nearby me but they dont carry Eco complete :/


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

Believe it or not, I have never been to a Petco before. I do not think there even any stores within 100 miles of where I live.


----------



## Tenor1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I sure hope mine carries it and has it on sale. I needed some for a new tank. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Petcos and petsmarts are never quite as uniform as you think. Some will carry items that another store 10 miles away will have no idea about because they don't order it for their inventory.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

I returned to Petco again today for some other items and saw there are other "wet" substrates similar to Eco-Complete, which are also being discounted.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Not so many lfs carry eco complete/aquasoil substrate. All they have are those ugly colored gravels.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

"Hi can I speak to someone in aquariums?" 
"Sure hold on"
"Hi, do you sell Eco-Complete substrate?"
"What?"
"Do you carry Eco-Complete gravel for your aquarium?"
"Never heard of it"
"Ok thanks - bye!"

X 2 locally


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

m00se said:


> "Hi can I speak to someone in aquariums?"
> "Sure hold on"
> "Hi, do you sell Eco-Complete substrate?"
> "What?"
> ...


+1 agree hahahha I just used this as a skit and was put on hold for such awhile for them to go see if they sold it, once she came back to phone she said, "Mam it does not look like we do, sorry enjoy your night" lol...but I knew immediately they didn't because I would think if you work in Aquatics department you would know the products you see, stock, and sell everyday unless its a brand new item...oh bot gotta love them...lol


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

EricSilver said:


> Petco is clearing Eco-Complete. Just left a store in Chantilly, VA where I bought 4 bags for $9 each. (There were 5 bags left but I did not want to be greedy. )
> 
> Seems they are discontinuing the product and the store manager was unsure what would replace it.


thanks for the heads up. I wont be able to swing by until friday but ill check it out.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Unless they had more in storage, I am certain the EcoComplete is gone, since I did not see any on my last visit. 



hisxlency said:


> thanks for the heads up. I wont be able to swing by until friday but ill check it out.


----------

